# A Day to Remember



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't want to seem boastful but I just have to share something wonderful with all my friends here. On saturday I went to a lovely lunch with my mother-in-law and my husband's godmother. It was such a great day - despite the HUGE HUGE downpour that occured in the middle of our ladies morning! 

Well, we started driving home and were just talking until I noted that there were lots of cars parked down my street so I said "I guess my neighbors had a party & didn't invite me" well - the cars were there for a party for me!!! My DH had arranged the whole thing for my (gulp) 30th birthday (which is this Thursday) and all my friends and family had driven up to spend the day celebrating with me. It was such a great party and I was having so much fun and then . . . . . . my DH pulled into the driveway with a NEW CAR!!! 

We had taken it for a test drive a few weeks ago and had talked about purchasing it in late summer/early fall so I was very surprised to see it coming up my driveway!!!

I will now feel so much safer in the winters when I drive from Court to Court on the snowy and poorly plowed roads! Meet my new car 
View attachment 88065


My sister was also incredibly thoughtful and had a sign handmade to celebrate my lawfirm! I have hung it over my bulletin board in my home office - I am in LOVE with this sign and am so appreciative of her thoughtfulness!
View attachment 88066


Thank you for letting me share some of my "Day to Remember". I consider so many of you my dear friends that I simply didn't want to not share this moment with you:wub:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, that is such a special day you had. What a joy to have so many loved ones there to share and make everything perfect.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Erin happy early birthday, what a fun day you had. I love your new car, your going to work in style tomorrow:chili: you know Erin you are such a giving woman with a heart of gold I'm glad you were honored by all your family and friends there to celebrate your BIRTH DAY


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer::cheer:Erin - Happy Birthday-to-be (such a relief, I'm usually belated :brownbag What a wonderful surprise having everyone there to celebrate with you.:chili: I do love surprise parties. When you don't expect them and you see little bits of things - a familiar face, then another, etc. - and it's out of your frame of reference (why are they here?) and then you realize :duh oh: they're here for my birthday!! It doesn't get much better than that. 
Love your new car and as a VT driver know how important all wheel drive is. Beautiful color too! And how thoughtful of your sister. Boy, Tuesday's going to be kind of anti-climactic after all that. Maybe just a romantic dinner with DH and kisses and hugs from Hunter.:wub::wub: Priceless.:thumbsup: Or a romantic dinner with Hunter and kisses and hugs from DH. I'll let you work it out. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a great day you had with your family and friends. Happy early birthday!!! I love your new SUV it's beautiful and i can't think of anyone that deserves it more than you. :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Erin -- what a wonderful, wonderful surprise. I can't think of anyone who deserves it as much as you do. The new car, the surprise party, the wonderful lunch with your MIL -- so tell us -- how long did it take you to stop crying (from happiness)? LOL

Is your B-Day the 15th? Mine is the next day. 30 is a wonderful age -- especially with your new law firm. BTW -- I love the new car too.


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

happy birthday, thats a great day to remember definitely


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

How wonderful  I am so happy for you. Happy Birthday arty: 30 is a really great age.


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

WoW!!!!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Happy birthday Erin!!! I'm so glad you had a super awesome day =] wonderful husband, family, and friends!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What a wonderful surprise - happy birthday Erin!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

What a nice surprise! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How thoughtful of DH and everyone, wow!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

What a wonderful present from hubby. Hey just wait for 5-0. Then you'll really be gulping.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, Erin!!! You just had the "Perfect" birthday!!! :chili:

OMG! :w00t:....what's he gonna do for you next year???? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

What a wonderful surprise all for you and your birthday.
I know you must have relished every second of it. Happy early birthday, Erin!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Erin! Is that a Nissan X-Terra? I love those. It looks like a nice sturdy ride.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Happy 30th, Erin! :cheer: What a very special surprise to have all of your friends there to celebrate with you. People lead busy lives, and for them to take the time to drive over to be a part of it is wonderful...and that NEW CAR! It's great! That is so neat that your husband was saving it for your birthday surprise. :chili: Hunter will have to tell us all about his first ride in it when the time comes. :aktion033:

My husband turned 30 this year and I also threw him a surprise party with old and new friends (a couple even from his jr high / highschool years!) and he was so shocked. It really made him feel good because we don't have many friends any more now that we've grown up a bit and focused on marriage, his career, and our house. A lot of the people we were friends with just aren't in the same place as we are at our age. We have each other, though, and in the end that is what matters. :thumbsup:

Happy Birthday! B)


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Wishing you many, many happy returns of the day! It is always fun to see others treat us well----and they sure did that, didn't they! I am turning 65 next week and little Kitzel was my b-day wish! I don't have any more wishes! 
I hope you enjoy your big day tomorrow! Blessings and hugs as you continue to celebrate.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for posting that! Your story brought a huge smile to my face. What a lovely day that you will remember forever. Your DH is a very thoughtful and clever guy. Happy birthday!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

What an amazing and memorable 30th!!!!!:drinkup:


Glad you had such a special day...what a wonderful thing having a surprise party :celebrate - firewor and then the new car :yahoo:to top it all off!!! 

I'm glad you had such a spectacular day...and thank you so much for sharing it with us!!!! 

*Happy Birthday!!!!!* :Flowers 2:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a wonderful surprise. Happy Birthday on Thursday!!!


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

Happy birthday Erin!!! What a great surprise!!! Your hubby is such a loving and thoughtful person to do this for you.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

What a wonderful day, full of wonderful surprises!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

what a great day!! happy birthday Erin!!artytime:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Happy early Birthday!
Your DH sounds so thoughtful but you deserve it! 
That is wonderful that you have a new, safe car!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow that is a birthday to remember!

Your husband sounds like he is terrific inside and out. Not many men could pull off those surprises like yours.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your birthday wishes and your kind words! You are all such great friends and I was so happy to share this experience with you!



Matilda's mommy said:


> Erin happy early birthday, what a fun day you had. I love your new car, your going to work in style tomorrow:chili: you know Erin you are such a giving woman with a heart of gold I'm glad you were honored by all your family and friends there to celebrate your BIRTH DAY


I too am so thankful they were all able to come since many live more than an hour from me 




Snowbody said:


> :cheer::cheer:Erin - Happy Birthday-to-be (such a relief, I'm usually belated :brownbag What a wonderful surprise having everyone there to celebrate with you.:chili: I do love surprise parties. When you don't expect them and you see little bits of things - a familiar face, then another, etc. - and it's out of your frame of reference (why are they here?) and then you realize :duh oh: they're here for my birthday!! It doesn't get much better than that.
> Love your new car and as a VT driver know how important all wheel drive is. Beautiful color too! And how thoughtful of your sister. Boy, Tuesday's going to be kind of anti-climactic after all that. Maybe just a romantic dinner with DH and kisses and hugs from Hunter.:wub::wub: Priceless.:thumbsup: Or a romantic dinner with Hunter and kisses and hugs from DH. I'll let you work it out. :HistericalSmiley:


Thursday I have two 1/2 day trials and DH has to work late so we are only going to have a light dinner and perhaps take a walk on the beach with Hunter - very relaxed but still a special day.



Lacie's Mom said:


> Erin -- what a wonderful, wonderful surprise. I can't think of anyone who deserves it as much as you do. The new car, the surprise party, the wonderful lunch with your MIL -- so tell us -- how long did it take you to stop crying (from happiness)? LOL
> 
> Is your B-Day the 15th? Mine is the next day. 30 is a wonderful age -- especially with your new law firm. BTW -- I love the new car too.


My birthday is the 15th!!! How great that our birthdays are so close together! To tell you the truth - I never cried but I am still shocked - I drove into the driveway after work today ( I took my old car) and for a split second thought to myself "who is here?!?!":blush:



The A Team said:


> Wow, Erin!!! You just had the "Perfect" birthday!!! :chili:
> 
> OMG! :w00t:....what's he gonna do for you next year???? :HistericalSmiley:


DH actually told me he's done with birthdays :w00t:



beckinwolf said:


> Happy Birthday Erin! Is that a Nissan X-Terra? I love those. It looks like a nice sturdy ride.


It is - what great eyes for vehicles you have! 



LJSquishy said:


> Happy 30th, Erin! :cheer: What a very special surprise to have all of your friends there to celebrate with you. People lead busy lives, and for them to take the time to drive over to be a part of it is wonderful...and that NEW CAR! It's great! That is so neat that your husband was saving it for your birthday surprise. :chili: Hunter will have to tell us all about his first ride in it when the time comes. :aktion033:
> 
> My husband turned 30 this year and I also threw him a surprise party with old and new friends (a couple even from his jr high / highschool years!) and he was so shocked. It really made him feel good because we don't have many friends any more now that we've grown up a bit and focused on marriage, his career, and our house. A lot of the people we were friends with just aren't in the same place as we are at our age. We have each other, though, and in the end that is what matters. :thumbsup:
> 
> Happy Birthday! B)


Oh Lisa, thank you so very much for such kind words. It sounds like you and my DH are cute from the same cloth - you are both incredibly spouses!



Deborah said:


> Wow that is a birthday to remember!
> 
> Your husband sounds like he is terrific inside and out. Not many men could pull off those surprises like yours.


He is terriffic - he truly is and I am very lucky to have him and it will be a birthday I remember (until my 50th that is :HistericalSmiley


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday Erin. I'm so glad that you had such an amazing day. Your family and friends are the best!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

A surprise party where the guest of honor is suprised is never an easy task. Kudos to hubby for pulling it off AND kudos to hubby for the knock out 30th birthday present!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He's a keeper for sure Erin!!!! 

Glad you joined me with being 30. Now we must bond together with the baby seat questions to go along with our soccer mom mobiles lol!!!

Happy Birthday Week xoxo


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

What a fabulous surprise!! Happy birthday to you. You are so blessed.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

What a wonderful birthday! and Happy birthday by the way!  The car is wonderful! and the sign is just perfect! :wub:

P.S. I love your calendar with Hunter.. it's too cool!


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

That's AWESOME!! Sounds like an amazing day!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Your husband is a sweetheart!!!!Glad you had a 
wonderful day. Happy Birthday.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

awww how awesome !!! nice ride by the way !!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

You deserve it, chicklett! What a great way to celebrate your 30th!


----------

